# xmms classic



## ossnet (Apr 3, 2009)

when I do whereis xmms I only get /usr/ports/chinese/xmms

I see there is an xmms2 but I prefer the classic

Do I have to just download the source and make it? 
Is there not a port avalible anymore?

Thanks


----------



## ale (Apr 3, 2009)

/usr/ports/multimedia/xmms


----------

